# Sick Pigeon out back



## artguy (May 7, 2015)

I've noticed a lone male pigeon chilling in the same spot behind the art store I work at the last few days. I thought he was just odd the first day, but yesterday he was asleep and I got a close up look. He's got some little booger like crusties on the seam of his beak and his chest is red and bald. He looks all puffed up and dejected. I was glad to see his girlfriend was visiting him this morning but overall the other pigeons seem to be keeping their distance. I'll attach the picture I took yesterday when he was asleep.

Anybody have any idea what his deal is? Can I help him? Will he get better on his own?
http://s8.postimg.org/3lwgz5ltx/FOTC7_D3.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh he is a young pigeon sick with what looks like canker, if you take him home he can be treated and handed. Also Where is your location, there could be a rehabber or a member close to help. But he needs warmth and medicine as soon as possible.

Fishzole found at the aquarium or pet store. 250mg, 1/4 pill a day for 7 days. Hand feed if possible organic human baby peas if he will eat that, if not defrosted peas put in the mouth and they swallow them, just not sure how bad the canker is, a pic of his beak open would be good if possible. You can keep him in a laundry basket with a heat pad on low under the basket and a folded towel.


----------



## artguy (May 7, 2015)

I work in Tempe, Arizona. It's warm out, I can't keep him inside at work, and I'm not home long enough in a day to properly care for him. Can I care for him outside where he's staying? Temperatures drop to about 70 degrees F at night and I leave at 6. He's definitely feeling pretty bad though because he doesn't put up much resistance when I touch him, but won't let me open his mouth.
There's also a rehab place about 45 min. north in Scottsdale, but any ideas how to get him there on a motorcycle?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He would need to be medicated for the canker once daily, and could be fed morning and night if need be. But leaving him there, he will be killed by some predator. Can't be left there. The rehab place would have to be asked first if they even treat feral pigeons. Many do not.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> He would need to be medicated for the canker once daily, and could be fed morning and night if need be. But leaving him there, he will be killed by some predator. Can't be left there. The rehab place would have to be asked first if they even treat feral pigeons. Many do not.


He is young and sick, needs to be brought inside, fed and watered with warm sugar water. Kept warm. This site has info for hand feeding. Call the rehab and ask if they will take him or pick him up, if not you could genly and lightly wrap him and place him under your shirt or in coat and drive ur bite there, he looks sicck enough that he wont put up a fight and if in dark under your jacket will just stay put. But be careful to not wrap or crush him so that he is unable to breath.


----------



## artguy (May 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone! It took about 6 degrees of connect the phones, but I found a private person who was willing to take him in and has medicine on hand. He didn't much like the ride, but seemed in no worse shape when we got there.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Please let us know his progress if you can.


----------



## emma4 (May 2, 2015)

its so nice that some people dont cosider pigeons a nuisance and will help them


----------



## artguy (May 7, 2015)

Yeah I'll try an check in on him if I can. We had a couple storms last week so idk how busy she is or isn't as there was a lady showing up with a couple baby sparrows at the same time I got there. She managed to get him to open his beak though; said it definitely was canker but that he wasn't too skinny and she had some medicated drops that should clear him up in a day or two.

I'm just glad there are people out there who not only recognize the value of life of a species the law doesn't protect, but somehow find the time and means to care for them on a regular basis, free of charge. For a pest species like humans there sure are some good ones.


----------

